# Pairings january, litters january/february



## SamOfChaos (Nov 29, 2015)

My breeding groups for January/February

The bucks are the following three:
Black Longhair Satin









The Colorpoint one









Black Tan Pied Satin









Deffinitly pregnant:
Black Longhair Satin x Black Tan Pied
Black Longhair Satin x Black Pied
Black Longhair Satin x Sepia Pied










Black Longhair Satin x Lilac Pied
Black Longhair Satin x Sepia (2x)










Colorpoint x Colorpoint (Siam oder Himalayan)
Black Tan Pied Satin x Black Pied Satin (maybe pregnant)
Black Tan Pied Satin x Silver Agouti Pied Satin (maybe pregnant)










maybe pregnant:
Black Tan Pied Satin x Black Tan Satin Longhair
Black Tan Pied Satin x Black Tan Satin
Black Tan Pied Satin x Tricolor Fox RE Satin
Black Tan Pied Satin x Tricolor Fox BE Satin


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Good luck with your litters, I love the colour point buck, such a relaxed cute expression!


----------



## SamOfChaos (Nov 29, 2015)

All the males are real sweet and tame, the females not so much :/ I need to select for more laid back females.

The PEW and CP are half brothers (same father) and growing up together. But since I breed the CP I didn't dare to put them back together.


----------



## SamOfChaos (Nov 29, 2015)

Litter from 22.1., Mother dutch sepia










Litter from 25.1., Mother black tan pied










Litter from 28.1 Mother black pied (only rump with color) -> needs to be tan. all young are tan / fox


----------



## SamOfChaos (Nov 29, 2015)

SamOfChaos said:


> Black Longhair Satin x Lilac Pied
> Black Longhair Satin x Sepia (2x)


Only one Sepia got pregnant, and the Grey pied female got ill, didn't produce milk and i culled the whole litter after the third day.


----------

